# cup her breast



## bluenikcr

Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo una novela al español rioplatense. Hay una chica que está en la habitación armando sus valijas porque va a dejar al novio, y de repente llega él. Cruzan algunas palabras, y luego viene mi conflicto:

'In one swift movement, Greg threw himself on to the bed and the bags off it. The clothes spilt out on to the floor. Greg cupped Eliza's breast and started to kiss her leg through her sweat pants.'

Mi intento: 'En un rápido movimiento, Greg se tiró sobre la cama y tiró los bolsos que había encima. La ropa se desparramó por el piso. Greg cubrió con su mano un pecho de Eliza y empezó a besarle la pierna a través del pantalón.'

No me suena natural en castellano, pero la verdad es que no encuentro otro verbo o construcción que refleje la misma idea. ¿Alguien tiene sugerencias?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## scotu

Is the verb _*manosear*_ applicable here?


----------



## bluenikcr

Thank you, Scotu, but I'm afraid not. It's not that vulgar, I would say. He loves her, it's a display of affection. I'll wait for other opinions!


----------



## SolAguila

Como tú escribiste, expresa muy bien el inglés, manosear tendrá un sentido diferente por lo menos a los que estudien el español.
Y una cosa, qué opinas acerca de este, sweat pants = pantalón de chándal.


----------



## bluenikcr

Muchas gracias, Sol. En Argentina no solemos utilizar 'chándal', pero de todas maneras un poco más arriba en la novela ya explico qué tipo de pantalones son. 
Saludos


----------



## valdemar

Tengo una observación: cuando dices *"Greg cupped Eliza's breast"* no se refiere a ambos *'pechos'* en vez de un seno en particular?. En todo caso sería simplemente Greg tomó sus pechos y comenzó a besarle la pierna...


----------



## chileno

En todo caso sería "...el pecho o los pechos/senos..."

¿No?


----------



## bluenikcr

Hola Chileno. Creo que fue un sólo pecho, sino diría 'breasts', no? En la otra mano tenía un cigarrillo: 'he hadn't even bothered to stub out his fag'


----------



## valdemar

Pero si se refiriera a un pecho entonces sería algo como Greg cupped one of her breasts, o algo así. No puede ser el pecho en general porque usa la palabra cup, por lo tanto estaba agarrando los senos sin decir alguno en particular, y no se refiere al pecho en el sentido de parte frontal, sino a los senos. 

Esta es la definición que da el diccionario: 

1.-the front part of the body from the neck to the abdomen; chest


----------



## chileno

Correcto, pero al igual que en castellano, "la tomó por el pecho" o " le tomó por los pechos" en inglés se usa igual.

Y al igual que en castellano, en inglés se puede discriminar diciendo "le tomó el pecho/seno izquierdo" o "la tomó por el pecho izquierdo"

EDIT: En todo caso valdemar escribe más rápido que yo.


----------



## bluenikcr

no termino de entender. ¿Según ustedes entonces le tómo ambos pechos?

I'd like to hear a native's opinion on this one


----------



## chileno

bluenikcr said:


> no termino de entender. ¿Según ustedes entonces le tómo ambos pechos?
> 
> I'd like to hear a native's opinion on this one



Sure, but you do understand that in Spanish happens the same thing, right?


----------



## bluenikcr

I do now, haha.

De todas maneras mi problema es el verbo 'cup', que no logro expresar en castellano. No es lo mismo que 'take' o 'grab', denota algo más suave, más delicado. Si se les ocurre algo... aquí estaré!
Gracias a todos!


----------



## valdemar

El verbo 'cup' es sólo para indicar que hace la mano en forma de 'copa' (para agarrar los senos), no es más suave ni nada. 

Del diccionario: 

1.- to form (something, such as the hands) into the shape of a cup


----------



## bluenikcr

Entiendo, pero no creés que si la autora hubiera querido decir 'tomar' o 'agarrar', habría utilizado otro verbo como 'take' o 'grab'?


----------



## mijoch

"con la mano envolvió un seno"


----------



## pogosticksteve

mijoch said:


> "con la mano envolvió un seno"


Esta me gusta.  Pero no hay una palabra en español para cuando alguien hace la forma de un tazón con sus manos para llenar con agua?  Este es el sentido, pero con solo uno mano, como valdemar sugirió.


----------



## valdemar

pogosticksteve said:


> Esta me gusta. Pero no hay una palabra en español para cuando alguien hace la forma de un tazón con sus manos para llenar con agua? Este es el sentido, pero con solo uno mano, como valdemar sugirió.



En el sentido de poner la manos para llenar con agua, monedas, o algo, en México algunos decimos 'ahuecar', aunque no es muy común, pero siempre es en sentido cóncavo hacia arriba, si es en sentido cóncavo hacia abajo, como en este contexto, no me suena natural. La palabra 'envolver' me suena perfecta. 

*Greg envolvió su busto/sus pechos/su pecho/sus senos con la mano  y comenzó a ...* (Ya sé que no se pueden envolver ambos senos con una mano, pero ese es el sentido figurado que da la expresión original. Esa es mi opinión, que no se refiere a un seno, ni a dos senos, sino como decíamos con chileno, hac referencia al 'busto' o 'pecho' como objeto.)


----------



## JennyTW

Quiero dejar claro que es UN SOLO seno. Se me ocurrió "recogió" , pero me gusta más "con la mano envolvió un seno" de Mijoch


----------



## valdemar

JennyTW said:


> Quiero dejar claro que es UN SOLO seno. Se me ocurrió "recogió" , pero me gusta más "con la mano envolvió un seno" de Mijoch


oh, en serio? Entonces me estoy perdiendo de algo. Si digo "I touched her breast" then is the same as "I touched one of her breasts"? . O qué estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## rosario001

"ahuecó la mano sobre su seno/pecho"?

And yes, it definitely means just one of them. You'd probably only use breast to denote the whole area in a female if you're being poetic, in regular speech you'd just say chest.


----------



## JennyTW

Correcto. "I touched her breast/one of her breasts" significan lo mismo pero usaríamos más el primero (en este contexto, por lo menos).


----------



## bluenikcr

valdemar said:


> oh, en serio? Entonces me estoy perdiendo de algo. Si digo "I touched her breast" then is the same as "I touched one of her breasts"? . O qué estoy haciendo mal?



Wow, I didn't think it would generate this much debate, haha. You're right with 'ahuecar', but it wouldn't fit the context. 

As for 'breast', this is the definition provided by the Cambridge Dictionary of British English:

B1​ *either of the two soft, rounded parts of a woman's chest that produce milk after she has a baby:

Así que en mi opinión es uno solito que él 'envolvió'?


Thanks everyone!!!!*


----------



## JennyTW

You're welcome! Aunque aquí no es cuestión de opinión. ES uno solito.


----------



## chileno

JennyTW said:


> You're welcome! Aunque aquí no es cuestión de opinión. ES uno solito.




I have heard women refer to that area as breast or breasts...

I guess I am wrong since you are a woman.


----------



## donbeto

Well, "... her breast*s*" would obviously be both. "... her breast" could also refer both, but it would be an unusual usage.


----------



## chileno

donbeto said:


> Well, "... her breast*s*" would obviously be both. "... her breast" could also refer both, but it would be an unusual usage.



That's what I thought and took it as such.

Now, what I think is that the phrase in English is badly constructed as it is lacking some description...

He cupped her (left) breast, left in parenthesis if there was a prior reference to the left breast... etc etc.

Am I abreast or what?


----------



## SydLexia

chileno said:


> That's what I thought and took it as such.
> 
> Now, what I think is that the phrase in English is badly constructed as it is lacking some description...
> 
> He cupped her (left) breast, left in parenthesis if there was a prior reference to the left breast... etc etc.
> 
> Am I abreast or what?



But it's simple: singular 'breast' means one hand, 'breasts' means two hands, if you don't specify 'left' or 'right', then it's whichever you have 'a mano' (if you see what I mean  ).  

syd


----------



## chileno

Believe me, I understand completely...


----------



## EddieZumac

scotu said:


> Is the verb _*manosear*_ applicable here?


How about acariciar?


----------



## EddieZumac

donbeto said:


> Well, "... her breast*s*" would obviously be both. "... her breast" could also refer both, but it would be an unusual usage.


Not so unusual. She clutched the baby to her breast, meaning both in this case.


----------



## Raquel8

Es al misma acción de redondear la mano cuando uno va a fumar y no quiere que se le apague el cigarrillo.  
¿Quedaría bien decir Greg llenó/ desbordó su mano con el ceno de Eliza?


----------



## bluenikcr

Claro, la idea es que ahuecó la mano para cubrirle un pecho. Algo que en inglés suena tan sencillo en castellano suena bastante forzado, no?


----------



## Copal

Blue, yo sugiero que no trates de ser tan literal y sigas con el tono del relato. Sugiero: Greg cubrió el seno de Eliza con la mano y  besó su pierna a través de la ropa...

Copal.


----------



## bluenikcr

Muchas gracias, Copal. Es lo que intenté hacer en la traducción que propuse; quedó similar a la tuya. Muchas gracias por el aporte. Saludos!


----------



## chileno

Correcto. Cuando no se puede ser literal, hay que interpretar.


----------



## osinos2001

Una sugerencia más: "le abarcó un pecho/seno con la mano"...


----------

